# Silk Worms



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any silk worm breeders or suppliers in the uk??


----------



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody:whistling2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive accidentally been breeding them XD Got loads of the things, and now theyve started to pupate:whistling2:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

warwicksupplies.co.uk, thats the only place I know of!


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

We are going to have our first batch for sale soon...its limited initially, but we're hoping to porivde a consistant availability and provide bulk quantities to some of the reptile shops that want them.

Should be maximum of a weeks time.

www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2006)

will you be providing silkworm eggs along with live?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

are butterworms and silk worms like waxies (just for treats) are can they be given more often?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

butterworms can be given a little more regularly than just treats as they arent as fattening as waxies but are still fattening enough not to be used as a staple however silk worms are reported to be a great staple food - I'm trying to track some down as I cant get calcigrubs anymore as they were my previous staple and change them to silk worms but cant get hold of any at the mo


----------



## janine (Jan 1, 2008)

www.butterworms.co.uk have got a limited stock of silkworms right now


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i was told that butterworms are irradiated so they can not pupate? is this true? is the silkworm irradiated to prevent breeding? if i could breed these then i would take a shed load to get a few colonies going.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

correct about butterworms tinkerbruce!! no idea about the silkies though


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

animal addict said:


> butterworms can be given a little more regularly than just treats as they arent as fattening as waxies but are still fattening enough not to be used as a staple however silk worms are reported to be a great staple food - I'm trying to track some down as I cant get calcigrubs anymore as they were my previous staple and change them to silk worms but cant get hold of any at the mo


 
ok great thanks


----------



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but why are silk worms so rare in the uk.


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

ITs unlikely we will provide eggs, as all the eggs we have will be grown on, for further stock.

As with eggs, the food we have will be used for growing on stock.

Moving forward we aim to offer two sizes (medium and large) and may do Jumbo if there is enough demand.

In my experience, anything smaller than this is quite delicate and requires a lot of care...therefore not best for shipping.

Our stock of trial silkworms ran out within a Day of having them on site - and that was pretty much without advertising. These should go down well once we get a steady supply going. 

Ian


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

think thats your answer Ian about them being a trial on your website lol!!! so when do you think you wil be able to supply them more regularly coz I missed out on the initial trial and am dying to get some


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd say very latest end of November, but probably before 

Once that wave are available, they should be pretty consistant in availability...obviously no promises, but I have been informed that they are available to me throughout the year, and always available, so .... watch this space 

p.s - sorry you missed the last batch!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

ooohhh keep us updated ~


----------



## anna pool (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi i have 3 kind of silkworm eggs:2thumb::2thumb:

+ READY MADE SILKWORM FEED

*Silkworms are an excellent livefood. They are high in protein and low in fat 
and offer great nutrition to many insect eating animals especially reptiles and amphibians.

*BLACK SILKWORM EGGS :thumb: or micro silkworms
ZEBRA SILKWORM EGGS :2thumb: or micro silkworms
WHITE SILKWORM EGGS :thumb: or micro silkworms

i am selling on ebay at the moment untill web site will be ready


----------



## anna pool (Nov 20, 2008)

*Silkworm eggs*

Hi i have 3 kind of silkworm eggs:2thumb::2thumb:

+ READY MADE SILKWORM FEED

*Silkworms are an excellent livefood. They are high in protein and low in fat *
*and offer great nutrition to many insect eating animals especially reptiles and amphibians.*

BLACK SILKWORM EGGS :thumb:
ZEBRA SILKWORM EGGS :2thumb:
WHITE SILKWORM EGGS :thumb:

i am selling on ebay at the moment untill web site will be ready


----------

